# Voice Data Collection - Australian English speakers required



## coralie (May 31, 2016)

Appen (ASX: APX) is an Australian public company that collaborates with top technology companies in the world. We are currently working to improve the quality of voice recognition technologies for Australia and we are seeking Android phone users to participate by doing voice recordings for data collection in this project. If you are a user of Android devices and like technology, this could be the perfect casual job for you. 

Task:
- ﻿﻿Record 2000 short English phrases into an online app with your android device from your home
- If you don't have an Android device, you can use a PC and microphone
- Recording will take approximately 3 hours
- Recording must be done with Wi-Fi connection

Requirements: 
- Your first language must be Australian English

Remuneration:
- You will be paid AUD$75.00 upon completion of the task
- Payment will be made through PayPal/Skrill

How to apply:
﻿If you are interested in this project, please register using the application form in the link: 
goo.gl/EWMngI

More about Appen:
Appen develops high quality speech and language technology solutions namely used in car navigation systems, mobile phones, word processing packages, directory assistance, speaker verification tools and hand-held machine translation devices. Our staff comprises Linguists, IT professionals and Project Managers who collaborate to produce quality work in over 100 different languages for many of the world ’s leading companies.

Additional Information: 
All your information will be kept confidential according to EEO guidelines.


----------

